# 1968 GTO headlight switch question



## tomtolson (May 1, 2011)

Hi,
The instrument lights on my dash and under dash aftermarket gauges lost lighting. The turn signal lights work, high beam indicator light works and the fuse is good. Could this be caused by the internal circuit breaker on the headlight switch being tripped? If so, is there a way to reset it? All other lights work except the instrument lights. Thanks for the help.

Tom


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

No circuit breaker in the switch. Make sure the headlight switch knob is turned all the way to the right. Actually, mine is left(just short of turning the dome light on). They just may be dimmed.


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

fuse or ground at switch


----------

